# Spectre - W.I.P



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Transmission 089011CQ-Orbital Station Omega
“This is Commander Reaves of the Orbital Station Omega, we are surrounded by Xeno please ....do *distortion, it is URGENT that yo..u *distortion* respond” The message was repeating itself continually for the past 6 hours. A small assault team tagged, Team Spectre were en route to a security job in the Hydra Nebula when they picked up the transmission. 

The team were a tight knit squad of only 10 men and 2 pilots, there was the Sergeant, He had a strong appearance and heavily defined features, his face was rugged and wore a deep scar crossing from the top right of his lip across to his jaw, he never told anyone how it had happened but he was a grizzled veteran. His armour was a deep grey colour and there was chipping at the edge of the ceramic plating. He wore a single Shoulder pad on which he had cut his Rank and Name into, along with the squads insignia: the imperial eagle with a dagger over layed, the cloth under the plate armour was navy and had a grey and black DPM camo on it, the entire squad wore the same armour and fatigues, although we had full gear including helmets and shoulder pads, the visors of our suits were a deep blood red and they were issued with Kora grade laser weaponry, these guns were still in development and had only recently been issued to the unit. The Sergeant asked for nothing but the utmost respect and obedience from the men of Spectre. There were two corporals in the squad whom were designated special weapons experts, Talos had a 65 calibre sniper rifle which took Armour piercing incendiary rounds and Craige had a plasma gun which he called ‘’burny’’ the rest of the team thought Corporal Craige had a problem which melting things but he was good at what he did and Corporal Talos was able to take a targets head off at 3Km. The rest of the team were privates and all had portable LML’s & Kora rifles which is short of Light Missile Launcher. 

”We are approaching the station now, be prepared to board in 2 minutes” muttered a voice over the intercom between the transport cabin and the cock pit.

”YOU HEARD THE MAN SUIT UP!” roared Sgt. Winters before standing up loading his rifles and connecting his grenadier power blade to its energy uplink. A series of clicks and thuds echoed in the cabin as the soldiers connected there rifles to energy packs and cocked there guns. 

As the ship approached the station a large section of the orbital base had been ripped from one side of the defence ring and the shield was down. The ships pilots had a rough time as pieces of debris crashed into the hull of the ship. 

”Docking in 3…2…1” 

A deep thud and a shake sensation pulsed through the ship as it connected to the orbital station. The men disembarked into a small dark corridor. The alarm was ringing and red alert lights were spinning on the walls, the main lights were sparking and flickering dimly. The floor had small puddles of slimy ichor dotted around leading deeper into the ship. As the sergeant took point a voice flared up on the stations communication system, only to repeat the message that had lead us here. He drew his sword and increased his pace into the dark depths of what looked nothing short of hell. 

”Private what’s the status on the auspex? Any movement at all?” Calmly whispered Winters. 

”Nothing sir, the ships…dead”

The team moved into a small circular room with 4 interlinking corridors and 2 men moved to each corridor with the sergeant and the private standing guard in the centre of the room. Suddenly a scream rang out form one of the corridors and then a ear piercing screech from what could only be some form of hellish xeno. Then the auspex flared up and bleeping started pulsing out of the device as thirty or forty blips came up on screen. 
”Hold ground men this is gonna be rough” shouted the sergeant and as he did all the men went tighter against the walls and held there ground with true grit. The light fuzzing noise in the room was ringing in every ones ears as the Kora rifles charged up. Corporal Talos pulled up his rifle and a deep boom blew of his gun as the round exploded in all its glory on its intended target. It was the Tyranids. 

”NIDS!! BLAST THOSE S.O.B’s TO SHIT!!!” bellowed the sergeant as he took control of the situation and began laying down precise laser fire at the filthy xenos one after another they fell as high energy beams disintegrated there flesh, there screeching was nightmarish and as Corporal craige began spewing plasma down the corridor a panel lifted up behind him and he was dragged into a gap screaming, the sergeant grabbed him by the scruff of his neck and then a unnerving crunch and tear noise came from under the panel and as it did a display of blood sprayed through the grating. 

”AGHGGGHHH!!!!!!” 

Sgt.winters discharged round after round of Kora beams into the grate and then shot Cpl.Craige with his last charge to put him out of his misery.

The men of Spectre unit had to pull back to a safer location, the men began to close into the center of the circular room and get closer together. As they did so the attack stopped and the scuttling dulled down into the black of the ship.

"Reload men! we need to get to the control room, the schematics say were about 15 minutes away. we've got to head through the mess hall and then up the elevator shaft, im geussing the Elevator is gonna be outta use so we're just gunna have to use the service ladder" said winters as he dropped the empty energy cell and cracked another one in.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks good so far, quick question though is this 1st person or 3rd? I ask because you have us in two parts of the story but the rest is 3rd, Im guessing (in my infinate wisdom ) thats it's a typo. Oh and just to be a pain and because I cant resist, why didnt anyone tell the sisters to duck:no:..... not really that funny is it...... hmm note to self work on one liners

Sniper


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Looks good so far, quick question though is this 1st person or 3rd? I ask because you have us in two parts of the story but the rest is 3rd, Im guessing (in my infinate wisdom ) thats it's a typo. Oh and just to be a pain and because I cant resist, why didnt anyone tell the sisters to duck:no:..... not really that funny is it...... hmm note to self work on one liners
> 
> Sniper


Ugh yes its typos, i dont get the sisters things......there Imperial Guard lol? but yes the 'us' is a typo but you enjoying it so far?


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeh I am and the sisters thing was a slightly stupid reference to when it says S.O.Bs.....

Sniper


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Yeh I am and the sisters thing was a slightly stupid reference to when it says S.O.Bs.....
> 
> Sniper


ah haha  sons of bitches is meant to be lol but i get you now XD i dont know wat i write half the time, i wanted the guys to be like hard ass guys who are your typical meaty mother fuckers XD like british royal marines or SAS.

what do you think i could improve in it?


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

well its a bit early to tell, but apart from just fixing the missing words, which still happens to me:angry: not a whole lot, its a good story

Sniper


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Sniper said:


> well its a bit early to tell, but apart from just fixing the missing words, which still happens to me:angry: not a whole lot, its a good story
> 
> Sniper


thanks iv added a little bit more now


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice story:good:, got to love it when tyranid's attack.


----------

